# Lump



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

Yall think the Lump will be getting hot about the second week in February? I sure hope so.


----------



## mekell (Sep 27, 2007)

Thats when I usually plan to go. I like a dark moon.


----------



## BeachBlues (Oct 12, 2007)

Looks like the YFT have shown up at the Lump. See Capt. Rimmer Covington report with pictures at http://www.rodnreel.com/guestbook/gbview.asp. Scroll down to Rimmer's report.


----------

